# Network Error (tcp_error)



## iliekturtles (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello, I have recently gotten this error..










Anything simple to fix it?


----------



## iliekturtles (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm really dumb, I was messing with Proxifier and I messed something up, is there anyway to put my ip thing or w/e it did back to how it was :X i would really appreciate it ty


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.​​In the command prompt, type in the bolded text, one command after the other, pressing Enter between each of them:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with **Vista**. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.​​In the command prompt, type in the bolded text, one command after the other, pressing Enter between each of them:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.​


----------



## iliekturtles (Dec 20, 2009)

Is there any way for Windows 7 64-bit


----------

